# Penthouse suite hgvc Hawaiian village



## craig5571 (Nov 22, 2015)

Just checked into the penthouse suite at the lagoon tower of Hilton Hawaiian village

http://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=XNs3F9Up5nI&u=/watch?v=L0fvseHdz64&feature=em-upload_owner

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fluke (Nov 22, 2015)

craig5571 said:


> Just checked into the penthouse suite at the lagoon tower of Hilton Hawaiian village
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=XNs3F9Up5nI&u=/watch?v=L0fvseHdz64&feature=em-upload_owner
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Looks good.  I will be there next year in the penthouse.


----------



## craig5571 (Nov 22, 2015)

It's awesome 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen G (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for posting the video. Looks amazing! Have a great time.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 27, 2015)

I'll be arriving tomorrow night in the Lagoon tower.  Hope you have a fabulous time!


----------



## craig5571 (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm checking out in about forty minutes,  have a flight home tonight.  Room was awesome 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

